# Some folks tip me well



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Lol but they don't know I'm like half white European boy.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yea, it's the whiplash reaction to "white pride".
"Pay the boy Martha, we don't want him a thinkin' we is racist. He got our home address now, rat down to the space number."


----------

